

Silicon Valley will destroy your job: Amazon, Facebook and our sick new economy - grej
http://www.salon.com/2014/10/24/silicon_valley_will_destroy_your_job_amazon_facebook_and_our_sick_new_economy/

======
sek
This is just a trashy rant who scrapes everything together to demonize the big
valley companies. There is no coherent message, he throws "monopolist" around
like republicans "socialist". Not even starting with questionable facts like
DOS being based on CP/M.

The most laughable quote: "Facebook builds nothing, manufactures nothing,
creates nothing."

This guy wants Amazon and Google to be nationalized on another article, sure
that will solve all these problems.

I feel bad giving this guy views.

~~~
gradschool
Can you elaborate on why the quote about Facebook is laughable?

~~~
Jukelox
Facebook's product is you. Your data, habits, communications. Twitter is a
simpler model. It costs $360k/yr[1] to get access to only 50% of all tweets.
Combined with advertising they finally turned their first profit in Q4
2013[2].

Imagine the value of the more intimate data facebook has about you.

[1][http://readwrite.com/2010/11/17/twitter_to_sell_50_of_all_tw...](http://readwrite.com/2010/11/17/twitter_to_sell_50_of_all_tweets_for_360kyear_thro)

[2][http://www.ibtimes.com/twitter-nyse-twtr-
earnings-q4-2013-tw...](http://www.ibtimes.com/twitter-nyse-twtr-
earnings-q4-2013-twitter-finally-turns-profit-user-base-growth-
slowing-1553580)

